# headphone problem



## silents.coders (Dec 14, 2011)

hi​
firstly i'd like to thank every one here​for support hp touchpad​
okay , i was instilled android 2.7.3 alpha 2 on hp touchpad​every thing's ok , but when i jact the headphone/headspraker cable​i noticed the speaker of touchpad's still working !​
how can fix that to use headphone without working speaker ?​


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Update to alpha 3 and insert the headphones before you open the music app


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

knattyboy said:


> Update to alpha 3 and insert the headphones before you open the music app


Alpha 2.1 was supposed to have fixed the "speaker does not turn off when headphones plugged in" problem that existed in Alpha one. He may want to check and be sure it was A2.1 that he actually installed. A3 has the issue you describe and what you suggest is the work-a-round until hopefully ICS. My install of A2.1 works correctly.


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

Go into dsp settings and turn bass boost on and off. This fixes my silent headphone and dual sound issue.


----------



## silents.coders (Dec 14, 2011)

knattyboy said:


> Update to alpha 3 and insert the headphones before you open the music app


yes after upgrade problem has been fixed









but my hp restart after open any song !









thank's


----------



## silents.coders (Dec 14, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Alpha 2.1 was supposed to have fixed the "speaker does not turn off when headphones plugged in" problem that existed in Alpha one. He may want to check and be sure it was A2.1 that he actually installed. A3 has the issue you describe and what you suggest is the work-a-round until hopefully ICS. My install of A2.1 works correctly.


i'm sure it's was A2.0 not A2.1 appear to be cause of the problem !

thank you


----------



## silents.coders (Dec 14, 2011)

Gall0wz said:


> Go into dsp settings and turn bass boost on and off. This fixes my silent headphone and dual sound issue.


yeah i've tried that without and useful result

thank's for your interest


----------



## silents.coders (Dec 14, 2011)

anyone have suggest for sudden restart issue ?
now i'm trying to restore


----------



## silents.coders (Dec 14, 2011)

after restored's still my device restart .. can remove this version without lost webos app ?
and re installed android A3 ?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

silents.coders said:


> i'm sure it's was A2.0 not A2.1 appear to be cause of the problem !
> 
> thank you


There was no Alpha 2.


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Any updates have you managed to work out the force shutdowns


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Maybe a silly question but did you wipe cash before the update not even sure that will even be relavent or cause this issue just it might be a possibility


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Gall0wz said:


> Go into dsp settings and turn bass boost on and off. This fixes my silent headphone and dual sound issue.


And where does one find DSP settings? Does this fix it permanently?

I found that if I plan on using my headset, I plug it in before I boot my TouchPad and after it is booted up, I can plug them in and the speaker goes off and the headset
works correctly, ie, proper sound levels. I can plug and unplug them as much as I want with out issue. BTW, this is using Alpha 3.5.


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

nevertells said:


> And where does one find DSP settings? Does this fix it permanently?
> 
> I found that if I plan on using my headset, I plug it in before I boot my TouchPad and after it is booted up, I can plug them in and the speaker goes off and the headset
> works correctly, ie, proper sound levels. I can plug and unplug them as much as I want with out issue. BTW, this is using Alpha 3.5.


Its a stand alone app. Just called DSP settings. Should be in your app drawer. Sometimes, to get headphones to work you have to go and cycle the equalizer and/or bass boot off and back on again.

Like that show "The IT Crowd"... "Have you tried turning it off and back on again?"

Great show... on Netflix.


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

another problem... does it version that can't support Samsung headphone with mic??? why I inserted it but no any voice?? then I used other normal headphone it was work fine.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Gall0wz said:


> Its a stand alone app. Just called DSP settings. Should be in your app drawer. Sometimes, to get headphones to work you have to go and cycle the equalizer and/or bass boot off and back on again.
> 
> Like that show "The IT Crowd"... "Have you tried turning it off and back on again?"
> 
> Great show... on Netflix.


I'll check that out. Testing A3.5 I have found that if I boot with the headphones plugged in, I have no problems plugging and unplugging the headphones. Speakers turn off like they are supposed to, headphone sound works correctly.


----------

